# Die Illusion von der privaten Rente



## Captain Picard (18 März 2004)

Die Geschäfte der Göttinger Gruppe und die Ohnmacht der Behörden.

Was am Mittwochabend die  ARD verschämt zu mitternächtlicher Stunde 23:45 ausstrahlte,
läß die schlimmsten Dialerabzocker als Heilige erscheinen. Hier sind tausende "Otto Normalos" um zig tausende 
geprellt worden, insgesamt geht es um einen Betrag ca. einer  Milliarde Euro.

http://www.ra-hahn-mcl.de/goettingergruppe.htm#endgueltig 


> 4. OLG Köln bestätigt: Vorwurf des modifizierten Schneeballsystem vertretbar


das Schlimmste, mittlerweile existieren weitere Ableger , die dieses System munter weiter betreiben. 


			
				Das Erste online  schrieb:
			
		

> Der Film zeigt, wie ahnungslosen Anlegern hochriskante
> Unternehmensbeteiligungen verkauft wurden, wie sich Prominente vor den Karren der
> Gruppe spannen ließen und lassen - und wie untätig die Behörden dem Phänomen noch immer zusehen.


Anstatt tief in der Nacht sollte dies mal am Samstag zur Prime-Time (20:00) gesendet werden 
aber da habe wohl sogar die ARD-Verantwortlichen Bammel vor 
cp


----------



## Raimund (18 März 2004)

*Die Göttinger*

 

Hinlänglich und einschlägig bekannt:

http://www.politikforum.de/forum/archive/2/2003/12/3/44022

http://www.goettinger-gruppe.de/index.php?openfolder=5711

http://www.langenbahn-info.de/index.php

http://www.interstructa.de/real/balzag.htm

Der Gipfel der Dreistigkeit: Einer der GG-Drücker wollte vor dem Vetragsabschluss ein Gebet mit mir sprechen! :evil: 

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Illusion von der privaten Rente*

Neues von der Göttinger Front
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,495739,00.html
http://www.welt.de/finanzen/article...uppe_schaedigt_mehr_Anleger_als_erwartet.html
Kein Wunder, dass man sich da als Insolvenzverwalter nicht mehr um Kleinigkeiten kümmern kann


----------



## drboe (21 Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Illusion von der privaten Rente*

Beim bösen Spiel neoliberaler Wortführer mit den Zukunfstängsten und dem Versuch deutscher Politiker die gesetztliche Rente schlecht zu machen bzw. zu ruinieren hilft Information, die ohne die Werbeikonen der deutschen Versicherungswirtschaft Raffelhüschen, Riester und Co. auskommt und einen Kontrapunkt zu deren Verdummungsstrategien setzt. Also z. B. die Nachdenseiten von Albrecht Müller und Wolfgang Lieb. Dazu lediglich ein paar Links aus jüngster Zeit:

http://www.nachdenkseiten.de/?p=2494#more-2494
http://www.nachdenkseiten.de/?p=2475#more-2475
http://www.freitag.de/2007/27-28/07280901.php
http://www.nachdenkseiten.de/?p=2456
http://www.nachdenkseiten.de/?p=2251
http://www.nachdenkseiten.de/upload/pdf/060610_01.pdf

Mehr über die Suchfunktion der Site. Es finden sich zudem hunderte ähnlicher Hinweise im Web, die der jahrelangen Gehirnwäsche von INSM & Co. Fakten der etwas anderen Art entgegensetzen. Man muss sie nur zu finden wissen, denn der Medien Mainstream läuft bedauerlicher Weise voll auf dem neoliberalen Gleis. Ich bin übrigens nicht gegen private Vorsorge, nur habe ich etwas dagegen, wenn selbst das Bundesarbeitsministerium behauptet, es ginge nicht ohne, dabei aber verschweigt, dass dies kein Automatismus sondern vor allem die offenbar gewollte Folge der Politik der Regierungen der letzten 20 Jahre ist. Private Vorsorge ist nicht sicherer oder lukrativer. Im Gegenteil! Die Riester Rente zeigt es: ohne den kräftigen Schluck aus der Steuerpulle, den es dazu gibt, würde kein Arbeitnhmer je einen solchen Vertrag abschliessen. So schlecht sind offenbar die Renditen - für den Versicherten. Für die Versicherungsunternehmen geht es nämlich schlicht nur darum vom Geldsegen, der sich jährlich in die Sozialkassen ergiesst, einen Gutteil in die eigenen Kassen umzulenken. Mit Wohltaten für die breite Masse der Versicherten oder unsicheren gesetzlichen Renten hat das gar nichts zu tun. Mit Manipulation der Meinungen und des Rentensystems dagegen eine ganze Menge.

M. Boettcher


----------

